# Plowing with 2010 JK RuBiCon ?



## V10F250SD

Just bought a new Rubicon , thinking about lifting it putting a set of blizzaks onnit and a plow ..... was thinking towards the SNO-WAY 22or26, or the WESTERN sport duty plow 7' or under ..... i have 2 larger trucks for the big stuff so i kinda want a truck for small lots and sidewalks being that im in NYC and Queens & Brooklyn NY....... do you guys think the truck will be able to handle a plow for light duty & light comercial plowing????:salute::salute:


----------



## sixty4

Curious myself? Wondering also how they can push the heavy wet stuff?


----------



## Joe Lombardo

I just picked up my 2011 Jeep Wrangler Sport on the 13th and have plowed with it 4 times since then. All four storms have been over 6 inches of light and fluffy snow. One small parkinglot I do had over 10 inches of snow when I arrived (stores didn't open because of storm) the Jeep did a great job of pushing it. We are expecting another 6 inches of wet snow this Saturday we will see what it can do then. I traded in my F-250 for this Jeep and wish I had done it sooner. Great plow vehicle


----------



## sixty4

I have a chance to pick one up. I am thinking it would be a great addition for the smaller stops.


----------



## Joe Lombardo

Before I bought mine I read every thread about the Jeep and it's capabilities. The dealership had one that they used to plow their lot so one day I went there and watched them plow and I was convinced that it could do everything i wanted it to. I say go for it you won't be disappointed The other day I actually pulled a 3/4 ton Chevy out of a snow bank.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

What about the Blizzard 720
or theres some helpful info on this thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117367
i prefer a steel blade over some of the others. altho the poly blades are nice.


----------



## Aveerainc

I use a 2008 JK unlimited sahara with Snow Dogg MD75 for my 700' (steep) driveway and it handles it without incident. I use SC Cable Chains on the rain tires for added traction in order to make it back up the driveway. The only problem I am having right now is my snowbanks are 11' high at the bottom or the driveway and the jeep can't budge them. My neighbor is in the same boat and his V8 truck can't get them to move either. Time to get a big front end loader in here to move the piles back 20'.


----------



## chris15010

I have a Western Suburbanite it handled it well keep it in 4 LO if you have the 3.21 gears and a manual tranny, it is also for sale.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.p...56#post1263856


----------



## V10F250SD

i just did a 2 inch body lift ( so i wouldn't effect the plow mount since im not raising suspension and chasii & put some 35 inch Dick Cepek FCII (all terain tires with some water sipes so i would have a llittle better traction on ice) i still have all summer ahead of me but next year i think im gonna go with a SNOWAY 26 - 6'8'' with down pressure OR BoSS SPORT DUTY.... i got this truck to late in the winter season 2 have some plowing funn withit ;( ..... hope my 35s will do good in the snow ...... diff locks with rubicon should help (hopefully) anybody feel free to write more if they have any suggestions or thoughts on my settuppp .... i also am not completely sure if the snoway 26 will fitt on my truckk i beleive it should thoo.........( i want alittle taller plow 26 NOT 22 because im going to use it as a Light Comercial/ Residential plow )


----------



## V10F250SD




----------



## KEC Maintaince

what about the 7ft6 sport buty boss plow???
http://service.bossplow.com/Documents/sport_specs.pdf
its 26 inches high


----------



## micklock

Put some front and rear Metalcloak fenders on, there are a little $$$ but worth it.


----------



## YardMedic

I believe a plow more durable than the Western would be a Fisher SD.


----------



## V10F250SD

i diddnt realize the boss was 26 inches tall ...... the only thing i keep thinking of is i never had a plow with down pressure ..... it sounds like such a good idea .... thats why i keep leaning towards this sno-way . 

anybody have anything to say about snowayy plows?????


----------



## lilpusher

I have had 4 snoway plows. 2 on 3/4 ton and 2 on dodge Dakotas. The newest one I have is a 1 year old 26 I bought new last year. Down pressure is nice and it scrapes well. During the ice storm we had here I was pretty rough on it ramming 4" of ice to break it up and I did blow out both angle cylinder seal but only slow leaks. My buddy same storm broke OFF his snowdogg. Next plow will either be a Snoway again or Boss. Make sure you have a dealer close for whatever you buy


----------



## V10F250SD

are your snoways POLY clear ? or the steel ones??? and have u had alot of problems with them besides blowing our the cylinders in the last stormmm>??


----------



## lilpusher

Other than a couple seleniods on older ones nothing. All mine poly. I have a buddy that has a 29 steel new this year , took it in cause it was running slower and they replaced pump under warranty. I've been happy with them. I sold one of my older ones and that guy ran a branch thru the poly but skins are around 120.00 so not devastating If you do break it


----------



## V10F250SD




----------



## charlg

Joe Lombardo;1227365 said:


> Before I bought mine I read every thread about the Jeep and it's capabilities. The dealership had one that they used to plow their lot so one day I went there and watched them plow and I was convinced that it could do everything i wanted it to. I say go for it you won't be disappointed The other day I actually pulled a 3/4 ton Chevy out of a snow bank.


Joe, How did the setup work this winter? It was a tough one.

Is the Myer plow capable of putting a back drag blade on it? I do mostly driveways.


----------



## magik235

Nice Rubi. Looks good.


----------



## MLG

Snow Dawg has a new V-plow coming out this fall which is designed for 1/2 ton PU's. It's about 700 lbs I was told by a dealer. That's quite a bit lighter than their larger unit. It also has flared edges (gets taller towards the outside). I saw their prototype. Looks good. Lots of webbing behind the moldboard for good support. Might be a great ticket for a Jeep.

MLG


----------



## V10F250SD

*Got new boss 7 foot sport duty*

GOT MY PLOW 2DAYY WENT WITH 7 FOOT BOSS SPORT DUTY... ALSO PUT A 2 INCH SPRING SPACER ALONG WITH A 2 INCH BODY LIFT & MY 35s mechanic: i may switch to blizzaks for winter because i have a set sitting in my garage collecting dust) but i feel like they will make it too LOW being that it already is NOSE DIPPING BECAUSE OF THE PLOW... * IF ANY1 HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS TO BEEF UP MY FRONT END PLEASE LET ME KNOWWW MY FRONT END IS SAGGING TO MUCH WITH THE PLOW ONNITTT I FEEL ...


----------



## Aveerainc

Sweet rockstars


----------



## theplowmeister

for winter put air shocks in the front and add some weight to the rear.


----------



## basher

theplowmeister;1305846 said:


> for winter put air shocks in the front and add some weight to the rear.


Ar least add the 421 lbs the blade weighes in ballast. 
Did you adjust the upper pin postion to the required 14.5" when you lifted it?


----------



## cocco78

Doesn't the 4:1 t-case gearing in low range suck to plow with? I never plow more than a dusting in 4hi...


----------



## V10F250SD

ROCKED NYC & BROOKLYN w New Rubicon w plow and spreader today.... im used to having a big F250 ...i feel like i got jobs done quicker because of less maneuvering . i know my plow is a SPORT DUTY plow but it held up very strong for hitting sidewalks and curbs. yes i took it easy and diddnt move as fast as i would do with my v10 F250 but i feel like it did great. cant wait to get some heavy 6 inch or more snow.


----------



## V10F250SD

http://i43.tinypic.com/6zsirl.jpg


----------



## mrgarciainc

How is this setup holding up for you. I see a local very clean boss sport plow and salter for sale. Currently running a 6'8" snoway 22 on my jk. Id like to get a longer plow though to cover my tracks. I can always sell my snoway or put it on my dads jeep.

Just wondering how well the jeep is holding up plowing and salting. I have boss on my cummins and the shop is about a mile from me in case I need any work done on it.



V10F250SD;1423691 said:


> ROCKED NYC & BROOKLYN w New Rubicon w plow and spreader today.... im used to having a big F250 ...i feel like i got jobs done quicker because of less maneuvering . i know my plow is a SPORT DUTY plow but it held up very strong for hitting sidewalks and curbs. yes i took it easy and diddnt move as fast as i would do with my v10 F250 but i feel like it did great. cant wait to get some heavy 6 inch or more snow.


----------



## V10F250SD

jeep holding up great, plow holding up great, i added a tranny cooler after getting *HOT OIL MESSAGE* TRANS FLUID HOT going in reverse and drive reverse and drive

My Boss "sport duty" took 4 years of PRETTY HARD POUNDING (nyc curbs, speed bumps, pot holes,cobble stone) i recently had to tack weld the FRAME BEHIND THE PLEXIGLASS plow cuz it broke but really wasn't a horrible damage , not like it was un usable, just the frame seemed like it came unattached from the weld joints....

30 INCHES IN THIS FIRST NYC STORM WAS HARD had to keep the blade half way down and sort of skim the snow

but anything under 15'' id say is CANDY FOR THE JEEP TO EAT UP.

of corse its a lil bumpy and rugged in a wrangler but HEY WERE PLOWINNNNN


next year i might put a lil larger spreader on

my blades perfect tho got GOOD HEIGHT ON IT


----------



## mrgarciainc

What model salter are running. Does it Cause any damage to tailgate?


----------



## 3bladz

I have found air bags work better. You don't get so much front end lift when you drop the plow. Also, I think it's hard to beat the jeep with no lift. The frame seems to be right in line with the plow frame for pushing. When you lift the jeep the front end tends to ride up. 
If you got the trans hot light. I'd be changing the fluid asap. I switched over to valvoline +4 synthetic.


----------

